# Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?



## Voltes (4. Juni 2017)

*Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Hey, 

ich habe es vor ein paar tagen tatsächlich hinbekommen meine SSD durch Wasserschaden komplett zu zerstören( ich weiß wie blöd das klingt  ), und habe deshalb mein Betriebssystem(ganz normal installiert) samt allem wieder auf die HDD verschoben die ich bisher als Speicherplatz neben der SSD benutzt habe. An sich funktioniert alles Prickelnd bis auf die etwas längeren Ladezeiten was wohl bei dem wechsel klar ist nur habe ich nun trotz exakt gleicher Hardware und Treiber bei den beiden Spielen die ich Momentan Spiele nur an die 30-40 FPS.  davor hatte ich glatte 60 oder drüber.( WoW und Playerunknowns Battleground).

Das ganze kommt mir etwas spanisch vor da ich nicht angenommen hätte dass die HDD so einen einfluss auf die FPS haben kann.

Richtig dringend ist das ganze hier nicht. Ich frage eher aus reinem Interesse, Eine neue SSD und HDD sind bald auf dem weg.
Eure Gedanken dazu ?

Hardware : 

GPU : NVIDIA GeForce 1070
CPU : Intel i7-2600k
Netzteil : Corsair VS650
Mainboard : ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 Intel P67
8GB RAM (relativ neu)
Win7 Ultimate 64 bit


----------



## Renax (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Klar kann sie, kommt zwar seltener vor, insbesondere bei alter Hardware. 

Btw, wäre deine restloche Hardware auch bei der Fragestellung interessant


----------



## Voltes (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Ich habs  mal dazueditiert


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*



Voltes schrieb:


> ...bei den beiden Spielen die ich Momentan Spiele nur an die 30-40 FPS.  davor hatte ich glatte 60 oder drüber...



Das kann unmöglich am Wechsel von SSD auf HDD liegen. Da liegt irgendwo anderst der Hund begraben.


----------



## azzih (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Klar kann ne HDD die Frametimes massiv beeinträchtigen. Gerade bei großen MMOs muss ständig von der Platte nachgeladen werden und jede HDD ist von den Zugriffszeiten einfach welten langsamer als ne SSD.

Normalerweise erscheint das nur nicht so stark in den FPS, weil das nur Framedrops alle paar Sekunden sind und nicht generell stark schlechtere FPS.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Da 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher bei aufwändigen Spielen überlaufen und Daten auf Festplatte ausgelagert werden, kommt es angeblich mit HDD zu stärken Nachladerucklern als mit SSD. Wie weit das jetzt mit dem Problem hier zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Da beide Spiele auf einer Streaming-Engine beruhen, ist eine SSD in entsprechend hohen Auflösung von Vorteil und hat Einfluss auf die Frametimes. Du hast dir die Frage ja auch quasi selber beantwortet: wenn es vorher mit einer SSD schnell war und jetzt mit der HDD nicht mehr, muss wieder eine SSD rein. 

Doof wäre es, wenn durch den genannten "Wasserschaden" andere Hardware getroffen worden ist. Kannst du das zu 100% ausschließen? 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voltes (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Doof wäre es, wenn durch den genannten "Wasserschaden" andere Hardware getroffen worden ist. Kannst du das zu 100% ausschließen?



An sich ist es nicht möglich, der Wasserschaden an der SSD ist auch nur extrem unglücklich durch übersehen passiert, an sich ist das Wasser am anderen Ende vom Tisch umgekippt und nur ein einziger tropfen ist am ende tatsächlich ins innere der SSD(oderüberhaupt in die nähe) gekommen die oben auf dem Case Liegt, das ist mir dann aufgefallen als ich das ganze aufgeschraubt habe.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Dann gehe ich zurück zu meiner Vermutung: kauf dir eine neue SSD, dann sollte alles wie vorher sein. 

Im dümmsten Fall hat sich einfach durch Verschleiß andere Hardware verabschiedet, aber davon gehen wir einfach mal nicht aus. 

In welcher Auflösung spielst du? 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voltes (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

1920x1080

nach dem SSD vorfall auf den niedrigsten möglichen Grafik Einstellungen die eigentlich nicht viel an der FPS ändern. 



azzih schrieb:


> Normalerweise erscheint das nur nicht so stark in den FPS, weil das nur Framedrops alle paar Sekunden sind und nicht generell stark schlechtere FPS.



Es sind konstante schlechtere FPS


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Ich nehme mal an, da du eine 1070 hast, drehst du die Details auch entsprechend hoch. Dann wird eine HDD auch gut rattern. Also: SSD rein  

Weitere 8 GB RAM könnten auch nicht schaden, da 8 GB zwar "ok" sind, aber da muss umso mehr zwischengespeichert werden, dass kann die Frametimes auch nochmal positiv beeinflussen. 



Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voltes (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

im Normalfall dreh ich die Details ziemlich hoch, das stimmt. Aber seit den FPS Problemen habe ich alles entsprechend niedrig gedreht, das Ganze hat allerdings nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Vielleicht ist deine HDD auch kurz vor dem Tod. Du kannst mal den Status selbiger mit "CrystalDiskInfo" prüfen. 

Aber ich für meine Begriffe nutze nur noch SSDs für Anwendungen, HDDs als reines Datengrab. Oder es sind Anwendungen drauf, die von einer SSD nicht profitieren. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

Wenn natürlich viel ausgelagert werden muss (und das passiert natürlich nicht erst bei 99% RAM-Auslastung...  ) kanne s mit einer HDD durchaus zu einer etwas geringeren Leistung kommen. 
Mit genug RAM im PC ist das aber eigentlich bis auf höhere Ladezeiten kein wirkliches Ding. GTA5 (ist ja auch ein Spiel, welches permanent nachlädt... Open World halt) ruckelt bei mir nicht wirklich, trotz Installation auf einer HDD (welche zugleich die System-HDD ist...). Das sah damals mit 8GB RAM und einem 2500K @4.5GHz etwas anders aus.


----------



## Rwk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*

+1 für weitere 8GB RAM und eine SSD kaufen.
Und überlege vielleicht auch auf Windows 10 zu wechseln, es ist tatsächlich perfomanter - gerade bei einer GTX 1070 solltest du das neuste DirectX verwenden imo. Soweit ich weiss kann man für ein Upgrade immer noch einen Windows 7 Key benutzen.


----------



## Voltes (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kann eine HDD die FPS beeinträchtigen ?*



Rwk schrieb:


> +1 für weitere 8GB RAM und eine SSD kaufen.
> Und überlege vielleicht auch auf Windows 10 zu wechseln, es ist tatsächlich perfomanter - gerade bei einer GTX 1070 solltest du das neuste DirectX verwenden imo. Soweit ich weiss kann man für ein Upgrade immer noch einen Windows 7 Key benutzen.


 
Dann eigne ich mir wohl noch RAM an, eine SSD ist so oder so auf dem Zettel und and Windows 10 zu kommen werde ich wohl demnächst versuchen, leider ist es nicht mehr möglich das ganze kostenlos zu kriegen.

Danke für die ganzen Antworten


----------

